# Chaos Quarter: Imperial Ambitions - Book Two, gritty scifi action-adventure



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Now available on Amazon, the second book of the Chaos Quarter series, CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS. Officer Rex Vahl and his motley crew find themselves thrown into a hornet's nest neither they, nor their superiors, saw coming. Up against a superpower that will stop at nothing, they find themselves fighting not only to survive, but the protect a colony of refugees caught in the enemy's cross-hairs. The odds aren't looking very good, but that's never exactly stopped them before...

Chaos Quarter: Imperial Ambitions


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Five star review on Amazon, two five star ratings on Goodreads...

Now available on Amazon, the second book of the Chaos Quarter series, CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS.  Officer Rex Vahl and his motley crew find themselves thrown into a hornet's nest neither they, nor their superiors, saw coming.  Up against a superpower that will stop at nothing, they find themselves fighting not only to survive, but the protect a colony of refugees caught in the enemy's cross-hairs.  The odds aren't looking very good, but that's never exactly stopped them before...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Now available on Amazon, the second book of the Chaos Quarter series, CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS.  Officer Rex Vahl and his motley crew find themselves thrown into a hornet's nest neither they, nor their superiors, saw coming.  Up against a superpower that will stop at nothing, they find themselves fighting not only to survive, but the protect a colony of refugees caught in the enemy's cross-hairs.  The odds aren't looking very good, but that's never exactly stopped them before...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Now available on Amazon, the second book of the Chaos Quarter series, CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS.  Officer Rex Vahl and his motley crew find themselves thrown into a hornet's nest neither they, nor their superiors, saw coming.  Up against a superpower that will stop at nothing, they find themselves fighting not only to survive, but the protect a colony of refugees caught in the enemy's cross-hairs.  The odds aren't looking very good, but that's never exactly stopped them before...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Now available on Amazon, the second book of the Chaos Quarter series, CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS.  Officer Rex Vahl and his motley crew find themselves thrown into a hornet's nest neither they, nor their superiors, saw coming.  Up against a superpower that will stop at nothing, they find themselves fighting not only to survive, but the protect a colony of refugees caught in the enemy's cross-hairs.  The odds aren't looking very good, but that's never exactly stopped them before...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Now available on Amazon, the second book of the Chaos Quarter series, CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS.  Officer Rex Vahl and his motley crew find themselves thrown into a hornet's nest neither they, nor their superiors, saw coming.  Up against a superpower that will stop at nothing, they find themselves fighting not only to survive, but the protect a colony of refugees caught in the enemy's cross-hairs.  The odds aren't looking very good, but that's never exactly stopped them before...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Being outnumbered ten to one generally doesn't make for a good day, but powered armor sure can take the edge off...see for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS.  Only $1.25 on Amazon...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

A power-hungry superpower, a band of feared mercenaries, and a woman who can enslave your mind with synthetic pheromones, all coming for the motley crew of _Longshot._ But it's all part of the job when you work in the Chaos Quarter.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

A colony of people on a world that doesn't want them, hunted by their former masters, facing the jaws of a fearsome armada...all they have on their side? The crew of _Longshot_. One of whom they may be trying to kill. How can this possible end well? See for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS. Only $1.25 on Amazon...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Thirteen amazon reviews, all four or five stars.  Come see for yourself if you want a rollicking, scifi adventure!  Now only $.99 on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Lucius Baliol thought he was leaving his old life behind when he fled to the democratic Free Terran Commonwealth.  But now he finds his 'old life' bearing down on him in the form of an invasion fleet, lead by his vicious half-brother.  And his kid bro is just itching to avenge his family's 'honor.'  How exactly will this unwanted family reunion go down?  Find out in CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS.  

Now only $.99 on Amazon!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Twenty reviews on Amazon, all four and five stars!  Find out for yourself, CHAOS QUARTERS: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, only $.99 on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

For Second, just figuring out how to be human is bad enough. Having existed ninety-seven years without free will, she is unimaginably naive, and not always able to connect emotions to the corresponding actions/reactions. But she is no child, and despite her minimal experience, she is committed to earning a spot on the crew of _Longshot_. Though given the violence and craziness that follows the ship around, this may be no easy task...see for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, only $.99 on Amazon!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Jake Gaderi is a cyborg far from home. Tossed out by his own people for asking questions they weren't comfortable with, he's thrown in with Rex Vahl and the crew of _Longshot_. But even being seven feet tall and mostly metal cant' prepare him for the type of fight that is to come. Having spent most of his life thinking himself near invulnerable, he now has to face his own mortality in the name of doing what's right. Seems a man turned into a cyborg is still just a man in the end. See for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, only $.99 on Amazon...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Twenty-nine Amazon reviews, all four and five stars!  CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, only $.99 on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Rex Vahl knew being the Commonwealth's go-to guy for Chaos Quarter missions would be a tough gig, given the violent nature of the region. But the job is the job, and he has a track-record when it came to doing the impossible.  But now he's facing off against the might of the powerful Europan Empire, with a mind-distorting woman locked in a spare closet; all while trying to keep the locals from shooting him in the back.  It's almost enough to make him wish he could find a more boring way to make a living...almost.

CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, just $.99 on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Aetius Fitz-Titus has a lot to prove.  Despite being illegitimate, he should be basking in the glory of being an emperor's son.  But whispers follow him wherever he goes.  His mother bore a traitorous son before she bore him, and the stigma sticks despite his illustrious father.  Determined to silence his critics, this young Europan noble will go to any length to prove his greatness.  And if that involves killing or enslaving people, then so be it.  What happens when this raging basket-case comes face to face with Rex Vahl and his scrappy crew?  See for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS.

Only $.99 on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Thirty-one reviews, all four and five stars!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

4.7 rating on Amazon!  For a great action-adventure romp, try CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS...


Also keep an eye out for my new book, THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, on Amazon in the weeks ahead.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Freed slaves, aristocratic empires, shifting loyalties, rag-tag heroes, hopeless battles on the ground and in space, strange creatures with the heads of deer and the bodies of kangaroos...what more could you want in an adventure tale?  Come see for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, only $.99 on Amazon.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited.

Also, my new book, THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, now has its own thread and is available for purchase from Amazon!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

To the Europan Empire domination and power are all that exist. Domination of noble over serf, of king over lord, of their Divine Order over the wild ways of the rabble. And when they discover the a colony of their serfs, the people they consider to be livestock, are not only living free but _thriving_...well something must be dine about that. A message must be sent, even if if means going deep into the lawless, backwaters of the Chaos Quarter to do it. And should somebody try to stand in their way, they'll just have to steam-roll over them, by any means necessary.

See for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

The Chaos Quarter isn't exactly a nice place to be, and Rex Vahl barely survived his last trip. But a mission is a mission, and now he and his crew must once again go toe-to-toe with pirates, warlords, religious zealots, and a host of other issues that people in civilized space just don't have to deal with. But what he doesn't know, _can't_ know, is that the vicious Europan Empire has also made an excursion into the Quarter. Now he not only has to deal with the constant minor annoyances, but also with an angry superpower on a mission. All in a day's works...

CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS. Only $.99 on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.

Thirty-four Amazon reviews! 4.6 rating!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Brandt of the Brandt Company is a renowned mercenary, selling his fleet to the highest bidder. But when he fell under the power of a genetically modified woman with mind-altering pheromones his company stopped being his and stared being _hers_. And she has only one target in mid: Rex Vahl and his ship. A fight is coming, and it's anyone's guess whether Rex will be able to withstand the assault. See for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, only $.99 on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Being outnumbered ten to one generally doesn't make for a good day, but powered armor sure can take the edge off...see for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS.  Only $.99 on Amazon!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

A power-hungry superpower, a band of feared mercenaries, and a woman who can enslave your mind with synthetic pheromones, all coming for the motley crew of Longshot.  But it's all part of the job when you work in the Chaos Quarter.

See for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

A colony of people on a world that doesn't want them, hunted by their former masters, facing the jaws of a fearsome armada...all they have on their side?  The crew of Longshot.  One of whom they may be trying to kill.  How can this possible end well?  See for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS.  Only $.99 on Amazon...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Lucius Baliol thought he was leaving his old life behind when he fled to the democratic Free Terran Commonwealth.  But now he finds his 'old life' bearing down on him in the form of an invasion fleet, lead by his vicious half-brother.  And his kid bro is just itching to avenge his family's 'honor.'  How exactly will this unwanted family reunion go down?  Find out in CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS. 

Only $.99 on Amazon!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

For Second, just figuring out how to be human is bad enough.  Having existed ninety-seven years without free will, she is unimaginably naive, and not always able to connect emotions to the corresponding actions/reactions.  But she is no child, and despite her minimal experience, she is committed to earning a spot on the crew of Longshot.  Though given the violence and craziness that follows the ship around, this may be no easy task...see for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, only $.99 on Amazon!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

A crew of cast-offs, a colony of ex-slaves, and a genocidal superpower with a grudge all come together in this scifi action-adventure. CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, only $.99 on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Bulletproof cyborgs afraid of being shot at, a small-town politician with a wandering eye, slaves bred like livestock, crazed noblemen in four mile wide battle stations, cocky captains in powered armor, power-hungry women with mind-altering pheromones, deer that jump on their hind legs like kangaroos...all this and more awaits inside this rollicking, scifi action-adventure! CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, only $.99 on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Jake Gaderi is a cyborg far from home.  Tossed out by his own people for asking questions they weren't comfortable with, he's thrown in with Rex Vahl and the crew of Longshot.  But even being seven feet tall and mostly metal cant' prepare him for the type of fight that is to come.  Having spent most of his life thinking himself near invulnerable, he now has to face his own mortality in the name of doing what's right.  Seems a man turned into a cyborg is still just a man in the end.  See for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, only $.99 on Amazon...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Rex Vahl knew being the Commonwealth's go-to guy for Chaos Quarter missions would be a tough gig, given the violent nature of the region. But the job is the job, and he has a track-record when it came to doing the impossible.  But now he's facing off against the might of the powerful Europan Empire, with a mind-distorting woman locked in a spare closet; all while trying to keep the locals from shooting him in the back.  It's almost enough to make him wish he could find a more boring way to make a living...almost.

CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, just $.99 on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Aetius Fitz-Titus has a lot to prove.  Despite being illegitimate, he should be basking in the glory of being an emperor's son.  But whispers follow him wherever he goes.  His mother bore a traitorous son before she bore him, and the stigma sticks despite his illustrious father.  Determined to silence his critics, this young Europan noble will go to any length to prove his greatness.  And if that involves killing or enslaving people, then so be it.  What happens when this raging basket-case comes face to face with Rex Vahl and his scrappy crew?  See for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS.

Keep an eye out for the next book in the series, CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available June 1st on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Freed slaves, aristocratic empires, shifting loyalties, rag-tag heroes, hopeless battles on the ground and in space, strange creatures with the heads of deer and the bodies of kangaroos...what more could you want in an adventure tale?  Come see for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, available from Amazon.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

To the Europan Empire domination and power are all that exist.  Domination of noble over serf, of king over lord, of their Divine Order over the wild ways of the rabble.  And when they discover the a colony of their serfs, the people they consider to be livestock, are not only living free but thriving...well something must be dine about that.  A message must be sent, even if if means going deep into the lawless, backwaters of the Chaos Quarter to do it.  And should somebody try to stand in their way, they'll just have to steam-roll over them, by any means necessary.

See for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

The Chaos Quarter isn't exactly a nice place to be, and Rex Vahl barely survived his last trip.  But a mission is a mission, and now he and his crew must once again go toe-to-toe with pirates, warlords, religious zealots, and a host of other issues that people in civilized space just don't have to deal with.  But what he doesn't know, can't know, is that the vicious Europan Empire has also made an excursion into the Quarter.  Now he not only has to deal with the constant minor annoyances, but also with an angry superpower on a mission.  All in a day's works...

CHAS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, available from Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Brandt of the Brandt Company is a renowned mercenary, selling his fleet to the highest bidder.  But when he fell under the power of a genetically modified woman with mind-altering pheromones his company stopped being his and stared being hers.  And she has only one target in mid: Rex Vahl and his ship.  A fight is coming, and it's anyone's guess whether Rex will be able to withstand the assault.  See for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, only on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Being outnumbered ten to one generally doesn't make for a good day, but powered armor sure can take the edge off...see for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

A power-hungry superpower, a band of feared mercenaries, and a woman who can enslave your mind with synthetic pheromones, all coming for the motley crew of Longshot.  But it's all part of the job when you work in the Chaos Quarter.

CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, available on Amazon


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

A colony of people on a world that doesn't want them, hunted by their former masters, facing the jaws of a fearsome armada...all they have on their side?  The crew of Longshot.  One of whom they may be trying to kill.  How can this possible end well?  See for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Lucius Baliol thought he was leaving his old life behind when he fled to the democratic Free Terran Commonwealth.  But now he finds his 'old life' bearing down on him in the form of an invasion fleet, lead by his vicious half-brother.  And his kid bro is just itching to avenge his family's 'honor.'  How exactly will this unwanted family reunion go down?  Find out in CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

For Second, just figuring out how to be human is bad enough.  Having existed ninety-seven years without free will, she is unimaginably naive, and not always able to connect emotions to the corresponding actions/reactions.  But she is no child, and despite her minimal experience, she is committed to earning a spot on the crew of Longshot.  Though given the violence and craziness that follows the ship around, this may be no easy task...see for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Jake Gaderi is a cyborg far from home.  Tossed out by his own people for asking questions they weren't comfortable with, he's thrown in with Rex Vahl and the crew of Longshot.  But even being seven feet tall and mostly metal cant' prepare him for the type of fight that is to come.  Having spent most of his life thinking himself near invulnerable, he now has to face his own mortality in the name of doing what's right.  Seems a man turned into a cyborg is still just a man in the end.  See for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Rex Vahl knew being the Commonwealth's go-to guy for Chaos Quarter missions would be a tough gig, given the violent nature of the region. But the job is the job, and he has a track-record when it came to doing the impossible.  But now he's facing off against the might of the powerful Europan Empire, with a mind-distorting woman locked in a spare closet; all while trying to keep the locals from shooting him in the back.  It's almost enough to make him wish he could find a more boring way to make a living...almost.

CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, available on Amazon.

Fourth book in the series coming 9/30/2019!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Looking for space opera that doesn't disappoint?  A crew of spies, far from home, team up with a colony of refugees to try and withstand the might of an aggressive, aristocratic empire in this pulp-inspired scifi adventure.  CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, available as an e-book on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Aetius Fitz-Titus has a lot to prove.  Despite being illegitimate, he should be basking in the glory of being an emperor's son.  But whispers follow him wherever he goes.  His mother bore a traitorous son before she bore him, and the stigma sticks despite his illustrious father.  Determined to silence his critics, this young Europan noble will go to any length to prove his greatness.  And if that involves killing or enslaving people, then so be it.  What happens when this raging basket-case comes face to face with Rex Vahl and his scrappy crew?  See for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

To the Europan Empire domination and power are all that exist.  Domination of noble over serf, of king over lord, of their Divine Order over the wild ways of the rabble.  And when they discover the a colony of their serfs, the people they consider to be livestock, are not only living free but thriving...well something must be dine about that.  A message must be sent, even if if means going deep into the lawless, backwaters of the Chaos Quarter to do it.  And should somebody try to stand in their way, they'll just have to steam-roll over them, by any means necessary.

See for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS.  Available on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

The Chaos Quarter isn't exactly a nice place to be, and Rex Vahl barely survived his last trip.  But a mission is a mission, and now he and his crew must once again go toe-to-toe with pirates, warlords, religious zealots, and a host of other issues that people in civilized space just don't have to deal with.  But what he doesn't know, can't know, is that the vicious Europan Empire has also made an excursion into the Quarter.  Now he not only has to deal with the constant minor annoyances, but also with an angry superpower on a mission.  All in a day's works...

CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, available on Amazon.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


Keep an eye out for my latest book, THE BOYS OF THE BREACH, now available for pre-order on Amazon!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

A colony of people on a world that doesn't want them, hunted by their former masters, facing the jaws of a fearsome armada...all they have on their side?  The crew of Longshot.  One of whom they may be trying to kill.  How can this possible end well?  See for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS.

Available of Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Lucius Baliol thought he was leaving his old life behind when he fled to the democratic Free Terran Commonwealth.  But now he finds his 'old life' bearing down on him in the form of an invasion fleet, lead by his vicious half-brother.  And his kid bro is just itching to avenge his family's 'honor.'  How exactly will this unwanted family reunion go down? 

Find out in CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

For Second, just figuring out how to be human is bad enough.  Having existed ninety-seven years without free will, she is unimaginably naive, and not always able to connect emotions to the corresponding actions/reactions.  But she is no child, and despite her minimal experience, she is committed to earning a spot on the crew of Longshot.  Though given the violence and craziness that follows the ship around, this may be no easy task...see for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS.  

Available on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Jake Gaderi is a cyborg far from home.  Tossed out by his own people for asking questions they weren't comfortable with, he's thrown in with Rex Vahl and the crew of Longshot.  But even being seven feet tall and mostly metal cant' prepare him for the type of fight that is to come.  Having spent most of his life thinking himself near invulnerable, he now has to face his own mortality in the name of doing what's right.  Seems a man turned into a cyborg is still just a man in the end.  See for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, available on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Rex Vahl knew being the Commonwealth's go-to guy for Chaos Quarter missions would be a tough gig, given the violent nature of the region. But the job is the job, and he has a track-record when it came to doing the impossible.  But now he's facing off against the might of the powerful Europan Empire, with a mind-distorting woman locked in a spare closet; all while trying to keep the locals from shooting him in the back.  It's almost enough to make him wish he could find a more boring way to make a living...almost.

CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, available on Amazon.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Aetius Fitz-Titus has a lot to prove.  Despite being illegitimate, he should be basking in the glory of being an emperor's son.  But whispers follow him wherever he goes.  His mother bore a traitorous son before she bore him, and the stigma sticks despite his illustrious father.  Determined to silence his critics, this young Europan noble will go to any length to prove his greatness.  And if that involves killing or enslaving people, then so be it.  What happens when this raging basket-case comes face to face with Rex Vahl and his scrappy crew?  See for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS.

Available on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Freed slaves, aristocratic empires, shifting loyalties, rag-tag heroes, hopeless battles on the ground and in space, strange creatures with the heads of deer and the bodies of kangaroos...what more could you want in an adventure tale?  Come see for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, only $2.99 on Amazon.  Now also available in paperback.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited.

Also, keep an eye out for my new western, THE DAY OF THE DEPUTY, now available for pre-order!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: 'I have read both books and have even bragged about how awesome they are. Since most of my reads have been fantasy this was a great and fresh story to come across. But I am still on the edge of my seat and have so many questions that I am eagerly awaiting the next book.'

CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, available on Amazon, e-book or paperback.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review:

"Do read this book, people.
Escaped slaves have to fight off their former masters, because the former masters cannot tolerate even the idea of these "subhuman vermin" threatening their entire society by their very free existence. Our Heroes from the first volume of _Chaos Quarter_ fly to the rescue. The story, action , and character development continues to evolve. I have grown to love these characters and wish to read more of their adventures!"

CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, available from Amazon.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review:

"SUPER SEQUENCE
The story is a knock out. I read it immediately after CHAOS QUARTER and I was confused about all the new characters and the family antics, so if you get confused give it a chance

Lots of deep thinking philosophy dished out in enjoyable ways. One HELL of a war. New characters are wonderful. Super sequence..."

CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, available on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "Action,adventure and characters who are honorable comrades, you can't ask for more! LOOKING FORWARD TO THE NEXT BOOK, can't wait to find out what happens between Rec and Second!"

CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "I have read both books and have even bragged about how awesome they are. Since most of my reads have been fantasy this was a great and fresh story to come across. But I am still on the edge of my seat and have so many questions that I am eagerly awaiting the next book."

CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, available from Amazon in ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "The characters and their backgrounds, foibles, self-doubts, and quirks really make this series. Sure, it's about exploding starships and epic battles and heroes saving the day, but the characters are memorable, flaws and all. Can't wait for the next one."

CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, available from Amazon in ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "This an action packed story that you will not regret reading. If, like me, you liked the first book, then you'll love this one also..."

CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, available on Amazon in ebook or paperback.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "The second book in the series is just as great as the first. I really, really wish he continues it. Plot, characters (especially characters) and world setup are all stellar. Please write more!! "

CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review. "Excellent book - very well written and fast paced, with a realistic plot and great character development. Once I started reading, it was hard to put down. I thoroughly enjoyed this and hope there are plans to continue the series. Thanks! "

CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, available in ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "I enjoyed this book and the first one in the series. I found the unique characters a nice change from the typical flat and boring characters found in this style of novel."

CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "The second book was as good as the first in the series. A couple of interesting twists in the plot "

CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

On SALE this week only! $.99 from 4/5 - 4/9.

In the future mankind is as fractious and divided as ever, and the price of failure is just as high. A crew of cast-offs take on the worst of the galaxy in these gritty, space opera adventures…

CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "Another great book of the series. Cant wait for the next one to come out. "

CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "Loved it. Can't wait for the next one. "

CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback. FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "Very good...wish there was more. "

There is more, much more, and a new book coming soon. CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, available of Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "Hopefully this is just the second book of a possible trilogy or series. A welcome continuation of authors first Chaos Quarter book. Plenty of action and excellent character development. "

CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback. FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


Also, picked up the newest book in the series, CHAOS QUARTER: SYNDICATE WAYS, available August 16th!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "I loved every page of this book. Characters were well written and interesting. I Really couldn't put it down. Keep up the great work."

CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "Perfect balance of descriptive and narrative writing in a spacey scifi setting than could be conceivable. A great read. Never wanted to put it down."

CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "Awesome variety of characters and events, lots of well written action. Look forward to reading more!"

CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL ABMITIONS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "This is David's 2nd book in the series and I found it even more enjoyable, I love the humor of the characters like Jake and Rex, especially when combined with Second's naïve questions or statements. Great to see the characters developing well and a few surprises along the way. Yep, the action is very much there and new strange human variants appear to add some twists to the main mission.

*** OK, some spoilers in the next paragraph so only read on if you don't mind them

On one level is it bizarre to see human's so advanced into the future yet so retarded too....the more we learn about the Europans the more I get disgusted with them so of course, the amazing battle being fought while tottering on the edge of being lost is still won by the Freed serfs and the team makes things sweet. An excellent battle and while our heroes still managed to survive it is not done in a fashion that makes them seem super human even though at least one of them is close to that of course (Jake).

So, a really good 2nd book building on characters, introducing new ones, building on relationships and setting a few things up for the next few books which I look forward too very much "

CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "This is the second book in the series and I was hooked by the first. This one was even better. The characters were well developed, fun and relatabl. The action goes on nearly non stop and the biggest issue I had with this book was finding a stopping point to get some sleep. I really hope that there is a third, because I am truely looking forward to what happens next! "

CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "I have read both books and have even bragged about how awesome they are. Since most of my reads have been fantasy this was a great and fresh story to come across. But I am still on the edge of my seat and have so many questions that I am eagerly awaiting the next book."

CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback. Available for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "Action,adventure and characters who are honorable comrades, you can't ask for more! LOOKING FORWARD TO THE NEXT BOOK, can't wait to find out what happens between Rec and Second!"

CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback. Available for Kindle Unlimited!


----------

